# Firestone Fleetwood Supreme



## 47jchiggins (May 15, 2016)

Wow....did you see bikewhorder's "Old bird on a porch" post, nice find Chris.......how do follow that?

Anyway........

I recently picked up this Firestone Fleetwood, packed it and shipped it home via FedEx. I have shipped and received a number of bike, all without incident, except this time. Unfortunately, this package took a little detour to a newspaper company in an industrial park in NC. FedEx claimed a label (newspaper company)  inadvertently attached itself to my box and was sent to there even though my label, printed on a large sheet of paper, was clearly visible on the top of the box. When I finally received the bike, it had been completely unwrapped, the rear fender severely damaged and the truss rods and two drop stands (incl. this bike) were gone!

I have several theories as to what really happened but I will probably never know or retrieve the missing parts. Fortunately, I insured this particular bike, first and only time doing so.

I am hoping someone here can help locate a drop stand, which appears to be slightly taller than the standard 26" stand and correct truss rods. I found some rods on eBay but I don't recall the originals having the same bend at the top and the patina is a bit rougher than the originals. Also, I would like to purchase the correct grips. I added this seat, the one that came with the bike has some chassis issues.

Please feel free to let me know what looks correct and what doesn't, I would like to put her back to as close to og as possible.

I have the fender looking pretty good, although before, it was mint.

Thanks,

Todd
Ps, I want to thank 37fleetwood for providing some info.


----------



## Jarod24 (May 15, 2016)

Great bike!


----------



## RJWess (May 15, 2016)

Nice job on the fender. The bike looks great. Congrats!


----------



## cyclingday (May 15, 2016)

Wow!
What a bummer to have a bike like that mistakenly shipped to the wrong address.
I'm sure you did some real soul searching over that one.
The fact that no one was killed, is a testament to your humility.
Good job keeping your cool under fire and seeing that magnificent bicycle back to its former glory.


----------



## Intense One (May 15, 2016)

Nice find.....happy to see your bike is on its way to recovery after a traumatic incident!


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 15, 2016)

I'm just glad a worthy bike is in the hands of a worthy owner, sadly, that doesn't always happen.


----------



## RustyK (May 16, 2016)

Damn nice job on that fender! Love that bike!


----------



## azbug-i (May 16, 2016)

Great work on fixing the mishap!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 16, 2016)

That's an incredible bike.  Sucks that it did not have a smooth trip.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 16, 2016)

Nice bike todd...That suxs with the fender but you got the skills and fixed it!! Ill look in my stash and see if i have a drop stand that measures up for you!


----------



## 47jchiggins (May 17, 2016)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Nice bike todd...That suxs with the fender but you got the skills and fixed it!! Ill look in my stash and see if i have a drop stand that measures up for you!



Thanks George, the stand measures about 14.5" from bottom Th the center of the pivot hole. It would be nice if someone would measure theirs and I would know.......
Todd


----------



## 47jchiggins (May 17, 2016)

Thanks to all who responded, it was a tense few days trying to track her down. I went through several supervisors and spent hours on the phone to no avail ..... I think finding a number and calling the Vice President of Ground Ops might have had something to do with relocating her or else it might still be who knows where......Sometimes, it just takes a little pressure on the right nerve.

If someone could chime in and provide info on the trusses, drop stand (measurements) and seat ( or anything else), that would be great.

Todd


----------



## cyclingday (May 17, 2016)

Unfortunately, I don't have my bikes on site, so I can't take any measurements right now, but the truss rods are very similar to the Westfield/Columbia rods of the period.
The only difference, is that there is a slight bend in them just above the axle. If a Huffman set can't be found, you can use Westfield rods with a slight modification.
The bend is shallow, and pretty easy to create.
The drop stand is a tall one, that uses a special clip that is very unusual.
If you don't have the odd looking clip, then check with San Diego John here on the Cabe.
He made some awhile back and he may still have some available.
The saddle for the 37 Fleetwood Supreme was a standard long Spring Mesinger from the period.


----------



## 47jchiggins (May 18, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have my bikes on site, so I can't take any measurements right now, but the truss rods are very similar to the Westfield/Columbia rods of the period.
> The only difference, is that there is a slight bend in them just above the axle. If a Huffman set can't be found, you can use Westfield rods with a slight modification.
> The bend is shallow, and pretty easy to create.
> The drop stand is a tall one, that uses a special clip that is very unusual.
> ...



Thanks for the info cyclingday, this definitely helps. I wonder if a 28" drop stand would work? 
Todd


----------



## bikebozo (May 18, 2016)

fed ex uses bikeflights , with bike flights , it is 3 labels , 1 inside , 1 on top , 1 on the side , total tracking every move , never had a problem , always insure ,   walter branche


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jul 14, 2016)

Here are some recent photos, please let me know if there is anything that I need to correct.

Todd






View attachment 339619





View attachment 339623


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 14, 2016)

About the only problem I see is the location is listed as Virginia Beach and it should be Evans, GA! Great job Todd! V/r Shawn


----------

